# HH: Old Earth by Nick Kyme



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this on the Warhammer Community page. It will be available at the BL weekender in November. While I'm not a fan of Kyme, I do want to see if they retcon the Salamanders onto Terra for the climax.


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the Salamanders, hope this is a good read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Since the eldar is trying to get vulkan to terra to be the 'gatekeeper' i speculate that the forces of chaos reopens the rift in the imperial dungeon and vulkan and his salamanders holds them off.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Since the eldar is trying to get vulkan to terra to be the 'gatekeeper' i speculate that the forces of chaos reopens the rift in the imperial dungeon and vulkan and his salamanders holds them off.


Would be my guess as well.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Old Earth, this is definitely one of Kyme's better works when he isnt monomaniacally focused on the salamanders like in his earlier books.

The book is loaded with suprises and progression, unlike many recent heresy novels, this is one with far reaching consequences.


Major spoilers of various highlights. Read at your own risk.



Vulkan hides from his legion, only revealing his survival to a select few. Whom becomes his retainers on the journey to Terra.
Mount Deathfire's true depths are absolutely incredible.
They go through the shadow realm of aelindrach. Vulkan has been there before and faced the skulltaker.
They cross paths with the shattered legions and facing a rumor of a returned ferrus, which turns out to be a grishly golem made from scavenged parts of the primarch. Which the ironfathers had fashioned and imbued with a false animus, which they were forming a cult around. Vulkan -crushes- that mockery of his brother.
Eldrad Ultran once again proves himself a major meddler, taking narek the word bearer into his service as an assasin as they go around to kill the cabal and permanently offing perpetuals. He is only missing oll person. Narek uses fulgurite to permakill perpetuals.
Despite having 'closed' the webgate in Master of Mankind, the Emperor is visibly strained from holding it closed.

And the most shattering thing about Vulkan's purpose.
The Emperor used him to fashion a terrible thing and hid it from him until it was time. A mysterious amulet which guides him to terra, and which's purpose is revealed when its returned to the Emperor and connected to the golden throne. A final safeguard that would incredibly increase the power of the golden throne to cause a planetwide cataclysm if the traitors ever should be close to taking terra. The Emperor would sacrifice Terra to destroy the traitors if it came so far, even if it would mean the end of the Imperium. 

To me this sounds to be the Terminus Decree, which the Grey Knights was supposed to enact when all hope was lost.

The novel ends with Vulkan prepared to face the traitors, stating 'Let them come.'


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't read the HH in a bit, and I think the last Salamanders book I read was Vulkan Lives...do you think I have to read Deathfire before this one? I didn't hear great things about that book.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Freakytah said:


> I haven't read the HH in a bit, and I think the last Salamanders book I read was Vulkan Lives...do you think I have to read Deathfire before this one? I didn't hear great things about that book.


Yes, Deathfire is needed for this one. Though I personally didnt think it was that bad, unlike the legion of kyme haters. But old earth blows it out of the water imho.


----------

